# IH 404 - Fluid from gear shift



## dravery1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a question. I have a 1964 IH 404 that i am restoring, mostly for use on my tree farm. This weekend I got it running and after about 5 mins of running, I noticed a white milky discharge of fluid from the gear shift boot and spring. Obviously it appears water has gotten in the hydraulic fluid some how and I can see where it is coming from. The question would be, what should I be looking for in regards to replacing. There is a ring in the diagram that looks like it could be the culprit, but IH no longer supplies those. Could that be the issue or could it be a gasket under the gear housing? I am attaching pic.


----------



## Casemechanic (Jun 12, 2013)

I had this happen once before on a Deutz Farr. The owners son had decided his fathers tractor hydraulics where slow because the transmission oil needed changing. So he did dad a favour and changed the oil. Anyway after that they rang me. When I got to the tractor I asked the son what oil he used and he said the oil in the white 40 gallon drum with Monssetoe written on it. I said I wasn't a where Roundup was a lubricant, so we drained it flushed it and refilled it with Hy-Tran Tractor transmission fluid. But back to your problem, has the tractor been driven in deep water, like a creek crossing. If it has just drain the oil and flush transmission using diesel fuel, drain that out and refill with transmission tractor fluid.
I don't recall that model tractor having an oil cooler for the transmission, but if it does you may have to pressure test the oil cooler.


----------

